

Live Blog: Facebook Unveils New Privacy Controls - px
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/26/live-blog-facebook-unveils-new-privacy-controls/

======
px
Another discussion here:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/live-blogging-
faceb...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/live-blogging-facebooks-
privacy-announcement/?src=busln)

